# Mk3 Jetta Steering Wheel Removal



## joshw1950 (Jun 21, 2010)

Anyone know the procedure for removing a MK3 steering wheel? I am use to a MK2, never had a MK3 until now, and I don't know if I remove anything if this will deploy the airbag...


----------



## joshw1950 (Jun 21, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## Blk95VR6 (Nov 9, 2000)

First thing: disconnect the battery "just in case" when you reconnect the airbag it decides to go off. 

Next, there are two tabs on the back of the steering wheel (one on each side) that have to be "released" for the airbag to be removed. When both tabs have been released the airbag can be removed, but be careful, because there is a connector that connects the airbag to the clockspring on the wheel itself. When the bag is free of the connectors, disconnect the airbag by detaching the clockspring connector and set the bag aside. Lock the wheel in place (preferably in the 12 o'clock position, so you can know exactly where the wheel is to be returned to) and remove the 24mm nut that holds the wheel to the steering shaft. When the nut is removed, "bump" the wheel so it loosens itself on the splines. When it is loosened, simply pull it straight off. Installation is the reverse of removal. 


Mike


----------



## rlowride (Jun 14, 2013)

needed this!!!! thanks!!


----------



## Den57ise (Jul 29, 2013)

needed this!!!! thanks!!


----------

